# "pulling out" via Rudy Rampage



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

everyone knows pulling out can be important sometimes.... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQs9rFOnGCw

"Rudy" cracks me up!! 

almost the "saucer boy" of kayaking... lol. 

Hopefully you enjoy! 

please share more funny or legit kayaking videos! I got the no-snow blues right now!


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

He rarely swims, but when he does it's on the North Fork of the Payette after talking shit about it not being a real river. Then said he has never been more scared in his life.


----------



## jjeco5 (Nov 13, 2014)

Haha this is great, are there any more vids like this?


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu4CXVkLyi4


----------



## jjeco5 (Nov 13, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWaDsr-9Lz4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

holy shit!!! that dude is outta hand!!! good find!


----------



## jjeco5 (Nov 13, 2014)

I wouldn't call it out of hand if it's true...
Source I paddle a mamba (Maimbah?)


----------



## benR (Aug 5, 2014)

For those of you that are new to the sport and haven't seen the greatest whitewater biopic/documentary ever:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMzx830MvjA


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETU7TPSaLcU


----------

